# xm radio and ipod on my stock double din



## 68redbug2000jetta (Sep 14, 2007)

hi guys i have a 00 jetta that originally had a single din NON monsoon radio and i may be getting a non monsoon double din radio for it.now i have the xm xpress ez.can i run a cable so i can use xm radio on my stock unit and also a ipod?my car doesnt have a cd changer cable going to the back.thanks


----------

